
Merry Christmas - defenestration
I wish you all a relaxed day, with nice food and in a good atmosphere with family and friends!
======
narsil
Merry Christmas to you too, as well as anyone else on call tonight! :)

------
notdonspaulding
Merry Christmas to you, too. ;-)

------
artacus
Thank you and Merry Christmas.

------
6d0debc071
Merry Christmas to you, too

And to everyone else here, of course. I hope that you all have good food,
better company, and that the server doesn't go down if you're on call. :)

------
DougN7
Merry Christmas, and best wishes for a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year!

------
DrScump
_Humbug_ , I say!

